# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Lenovo представляет новые интеллектуальные ПК серии YOGA на CES 2019

## Labs

*Минск, 9 января 2019 г. —* На международной выставке потребительской электроники CES 2019 компания Lenovo представила новые устройства семейства YOGA. В число новинок вошли ноутбуки YOGA S940, YOGA C730 с AMOLED экраном и ПК YOGA A940, получившие инновационные интеллектуальные функции, а также мышь YOGA Mouse со встроенной лазерной указкой.
*
Умный* *ноутбук* *Lenovo* *YOGA* *S**940*
Ультратонкий ноутбук YOGA S940 был разработан с учётом потребностей профессионалов, нуждающихся в удобном и надёжном инструменте для делового общения. Чтобы обеспечить чёткую голосовую связь в любых условиях, YOGA S940 получил интеллектуальную систему шумоподавления на основе технологий самообучающегося искусственного интеллекта, которая автоматически отфильтровывает окружающий шум и приглушает фоновые звуки во время видеозвонков. Это обеспечивает простое и комфортное общение практически в любых условиях: ни шум машин, ни громкие разговоры по соседству не помешают вашему собеседнику хорошо слышать ваши слова.
Ещё одна интересная функция — интеллектуальный сенсор, определяющий присутствие пользователя перед ноутбуком и мгновенно блокирующий экран, если владелец хоть на минуту отлучился. Это позволяет более надёжно защитить от посторонних глаз важную и конфиденциальную информацию, в особенности во время работы в общественных местах. Ещё одна функция из интеллектуального пакета Lenovo Smart Assist1, основанная на технологии отслеживания взгляда Glance by Mirametrix®, повышает продуктивность при использовании ноутбука в качестве дополнительного экрана. Она позволяет перемещать окна приложений с основного экрана на дополнительный и обратно, просто переводя взгляд.
Дополнительный уровень удобства и защиты информации обеспечивает входящая в пакет Lenovo Smart Assist функция бесконтактной авторизации с помощью встроенной инфракрасной камеры и Windows Hello™, а также авторизация на основе распознавания голоса. Последняя позволяет использовать голосовые помощники Amazon® Alexa® или Microsoft® Cortana® в людных помещениях — система будет узнавать голос своего хозяина среди других голосов и выполнять только его команды2. Изучая шаблоны поведения пользователя, YOGA S940 оптимизирует распределение ресурсов и со временем становится ещё производительнее и быстрее. Основываясь на предпочтениях пользователя, система автоматически изменяет настройки энергосбережения, что позволяет продлить время автономной работы ноутбука до 15 часов3.
Заслуживает внимания и начинка нового компактного ноутбука. При весе всего 1,2 кг и толщине 12,2 мм4 Lenovo YOGA S940 оснащается процессорами Intel® Core™, до 16 Гб оперативной памяти LPDDR3 и твердотельными накопителями PCIe ёмкостью до 1TB5. Пользователи могут выбрать 4K дисплей с яркостью до 500 нит и поддержкой расширенного динамического диапазона Dolby Vision® и акустическую систему с технологией объёмного звучания Dolby Atmos®, обеспечивающие эффект полного погружения при просмотре кинофильмов.
Но и это ещё не всё. Lenovo YOGA S940 стал первым ноутбуком, получившим защитное стекло Contour Glass, которое огибает края дисплея. Такое решение визуально уменьшает и без того узкие рамки, придавая устройству ещё более современный и стильный внешний вид6.
*
Lenovo YOGA A940 — новый инструмент для творчества*  
YOGA A940 — новый многофункциональный настольный компьютер (моноблок), работающий под управлением ОС Windows 10 и ориентированный на создателей цифрового контента. Он оснащён 27-дюймовым сенсорным IPS дисплеем (опционально — 4K (3840 x 2160) разрешение экрана) с поддержкой технологии расширения динамического диапазона Dolby Vision, обеспечивающей невероятно яркое и натуралистичное изображение. Вращающийся шарнир позволяет с лёгкостью переводить экран в положение для рисования с наклоном 25°, быстро превращая экран в планшет для работы с цифровым пером.
Цифровое перо — великолепный инструмент для ввода информации в компьютер с распознаванием 4096 степеней нажатия, а уникальный высокоточный двойной скроллер Lenovo Precision Dial, разработанный специально для дизайнеров, фотографов и операторов видеомонтажа, повышает удобство работы с графическим контентом. Скроллер можно расположить с левой или правой стороны от экрана, в зависимости от предпочтений пользователя.
Просто вращайте скроллер, чтобы изменять масштаб, выбирать и настраивать инструменты - например изменяя толщину и прозрачность кисти, не отрывая руку с цифровым пером от экрана. Скроллер оптимизирован для работы с Adobe® Illustrator®, Photoshop®, Lightroom®7 и Microsoft Word, Excel® и PowerPoint®.
Десктоп Lenovo YOGA A940 оснащается дисплеями с широкими углами обзора, поддержкой технологии Dolby Vision и разрешением до 4K. Высокая яркость, контрастность, точная цветопередача и отличная детализация, дополненные встроенной акустической системой с технологией Dolby Atmos, обеспечивают живое и динамичное воспроизведение любого мультимедийного контента. Помимо встроенных фронтальных, Lenovo YOGA A940 имеет второй набор динамиков, расположенных под вращающимся дисплеем и гарантирующих мощное звучание даже когда экран находится в режиме планшета.
В дополнение настольный ПК YOGA A940 получил набор интеллектуальных функций и технологий Lenovo Smart Assist1, направленных на повышение продуктивности и защиту важной информации. Мощные процессоры до Intel Core i7 8-го поколения, дискретная видеокарта AMD® Radeon™ RX 560, оперативная память DDR4 объёмом до 32 ГБ, твердотельные накопители PCIe ёмкостью до 512 ГБ или жёсткие диски SATA ёмкостью до 2 ТБ на выбор — вот неполный перечень компонентов, способных удовлетворить запросы творческих профессионалов из самых различных областей — от обработки фотографий до анимации и видеомонтажа.
*
Ноутбук* *Lenovo** Yoga C730 с AMOLED экраном*
Трансформируемый ноутбук 2-в-1 Lenovo YOGA C730 получил AMOLED дисплей с диагональю 15 дюймов и разрешением до 4K, акустическую систему JBL® и технологию объёмного звучания Dolby Atmos, обеспечивающую мощное объёмное звучание в наушниках. Помимо более качественной картинки, дисплеи на технологии AMOLED дают заметно более высокую яркость, чистые цвета и высокую контрастность. Они также испускают меньше вредного для глаз синего света, позволяя дольше работать с экраном без утомления. Ноутбуки YOGA C730 оснащаются процессорами Intel Core i7 8-го поколения, поддерживают технологию Windows Ink™ для ввода информации с помощью цифрового пера, службу Windows Hello для мгновенной авторизации и интеллектуальные голосовые помощники Cortana и Alexa2.
*
Беспроводная мышь YOGA Mouse со встроенной лазерной указкой*
Новая беспроводная мышь от Lenovo — незаменимый спутник современного делового человека. Она объединяет в себе эргономичный манипулятор для ноутбука с разрешением сенсора 1600 DPI с удобной лазерной указкой. Новинка позволит пользователям сократить количество гаджетов, которые необходимо брать с собой на деловые встречи и в командировки.
Новые устройства семейства YOGA, получившие самые современные интеллектуальные функции, технологии и расширенные аудиовизуальные возможности, готовы предложить пользователям по всему миру совершенно новый уровень комфорта и безопасности для работы, общения и развлечений.
Более подробную информацию о продуктах, представленных на CES 2019, можно найти на страницах [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] и [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].
Материалы для прессы, включая изображения и технические характеристики, можно скачать здесь: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

